# If you could be any other type, what would it be?



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)

I'd be 9w8-4w3-6w7 Sp/Sx


9w8 (from 9w1) = more assertive
6w7 (the same)
4w3 (from 3w4) = more idiosyncratic

Sp/Sx (from Sp/So) = A better balance between routine blandness and stimulation/experimentation. More passionate feelings and a more dynamic personality. Visceral reactions to things. Risk-taking. Rich personal relationships.


----------



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)

Other core types:

Sp/Sx 4w3
4w3 Sx-first

Triple-reactive would be interesting.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Technically you CAN be any type you want if you have the drive to become more actualized. I've come to love my type more and more as I went deeper into the enneagram and understood myself better. It's not so much about wishful thinking but developing yourself in those areas and embracing your gifts. I am particularly curious about type 8 because I would like to get more in touch with my anger- anger is useful for 9's self-development.

964 is one of the most self-doubting tritypes. 9-6 are highly ambivalent, indecisive, and resistant against change. This tritype's strategy is counter-productive since their inner 4 needs change in order to find personal meaning. I wouldn't say SP 964 is a easy type to have at average levels, because SP9's source of motivation can be inconsistent if 9's desire for comfort is combined with 6's ambivalence and 4's emotional fluctuations ("I'll do it if I feel like it").


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

If forced to answer (since this isn't realistically possible), I would say 7 or even 8. I want to make it clear, however, that being a "fun & enthusiastic" 7 is not as great as people think. People say "wow, I'm so scattered and 7-ish, I wish I could be more focused," but EVERYBODY can have issues with that. _I_ have issues focusing. 7s don't usually have the easy-breezy life that everybody seems to imagine for them.

Anyway, I'd rather be 7 is because I could retain some of the type 1 qualities that I value (line of integration and shared triad), yet also become released from the superego bonds that I strap upon myself -- much more willing to go and get what I desire for _myself_. Similar goes for type 8 since they're both Id types, except that it has a different flavor to it. Being a 7 might not have been so good for my childhood, though. I was already too "energetic" in the eyes of my teachers. A type 8 version of myself seems somewhat interesting, but hard to visualize. In my current state, I don't think I'd want to be an "anger" type if I could have it any other way... yet I would rather not be driven by the other emotions either. Please, turn me into a robot? >_<


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Dalton said:


> In my current state, I don't think I'd want to be an "anger" type if I could have it any other way... yet I would rather not be driven by the other emotions either. Please, turn me into a robot? >_<



Type 5, then. :tongue: They deal with their emotions basically by avoiding the stuff that triggers them. :tongue:


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

I am happy with my Enneatype; I wouldn't like to change it. I would like to be a Sensor though, it must be great to perceive reality more vividly.


----------



## TurtleQueen (Nov 8, 2014)

According to some of what I have read, the Enneagram type you have is similar to having a dysfunction. The whole point of figuring out your type is to try to avoid getting too stuck in it. Saying that you want to be a different Enneagram type isn't really a fair thing to say since you're just looking at your own problems and picking a type that might not have those problems without acknowledging what it would feel like to be that type with problems that other type can have. If you could magically change your type, it could make you feel even worse than you already do. If you're not currently suffering from some issue, it's a lot easier to minimize it. For example @Dalton might think that he would like to be a 7 (probably since 7 is his line of integration), but as a 6w7 I can't see myself as desiring to move to another head type that has anxiety as an underlying motivation even if it often appears to be happier than a type 6.

Ultimately, I would be happy being a very healthy version of any of the types. Since I'm a 6, I guess I better work on becoming a healthy 6.

I did read @timeless's description of the 6 and found this part painfully true:



> ENxP Sixes can have problems with anxiety because their Extroverted Intuition makes them painfully aware of every bad consequence that could result from their action or the actions of others.


If I had to change my typing, I might change my MBTI and Enneagram combo to get a combo that wouldn't reinforce a problem that type has. If I have to be a 6, maybe I could be an MBTI type that isn't quite so good at imagining alternate scenarios. But I still like the times that I have been happy and actually act happy enough to match an ENFP description, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

It's hard for me to pick, and i can only come up with a type 5. The motivation behind that is due to how scattered being a 7 is, and how hard it is to keep on track with the millions of interests/hobbies i try to juggle along with career and work.
Being a 7 really sucks when it feels like you are constantly running away from something, too. 

Life as a 7 is jsut like being a big ball of yarn made up of multiple colors, bouncing violently off of the walls in an attempt to unravel itself and then ravel up again into all separate colors.

I acknowledge that 5 has it's own problems(as with all types) which I am not so fond of after reading though, so it all boils down to being a healthy integrated 7 with a line to 5, if anything.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Any other type?

A Five. Or a Four. Or a Seven. Or a Three. Or something less boring than Nine.


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

Ehhhhhh....... I don't think so. 5 is a pretty nice center, while sx and the extra but of 4 means I'm not too separated from my emotions. Maybe a bit more 8 in my tritype would be good for getting out and making things happen in life, but I don't like some of the other baggage that comes with the type. I'm pretty sure 9 is the last bit of my tritype, and I'm fine with that. (Even though I don't really understand 9 all that much.) I think the 9 in me helps me understand/relate to others better.


----------



## animalfromthesea (Nov 19, 2014)

3w2 (i'm a 2w1)


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Tritype is highly likely to be 4w5 5w6 1w9 sp/sx, I still have to refine it so the fixes might get switched or scrambled a little but like MBTI, I hope it stays still. I want it to. But very obvious 4w5 core and I was just having a conversation about this, how it's not uncommon for Fours to take an entire cruise around the enneagram because they fundamentally hate themselves yet they cannot be anything else, there's some love and pride too. Similar to INFP, it's the entire "I want everything I don't have but at the same time everything else is so uncomfortable, I can't imagine being anything but this so I'll work with these broken cards life dealt me. How unfortunate that I have to but I wouldn't want it any other way, they're rare and they're perfectly mine" mentality that's less sx and usually sp or so 4.

If I had to choose absolutely 5, 1 or 8. Even sexual 4 would do.

Something more assertive, something more together yet powerful, something naturally strong yet disciplined without having to go through all of my cycles of dauntlessness and creating my own stimulation and self punishment, without being so complacently emo. Even just as fixes the idea I could be a core 5w4 made me ecstatic although I realized that, while I step away from my emotions, I'd never really want to let them go. It's my primary way of being alive, of being human after all, it's myself. I used think 7 but I realized that I don't really like 7s as in their view is radically opposite to mine and I can't imagine life without pain or ignoring the flaws and scars that made me learn and pushed me forward. At times I still do because the grass is greener on the other side but I much prefer 8s... naturally strong without needing to wave it in people's faces and less bratty at their worst. 1s alike, they're more neurotic (although not to type 6 levels) but they also have moral fortitude, will power and strong principles. 

5 - I just have so much five in me and I always had a fascination with that side of myself, I always wanted to embrace my detached intellectual side fully and break the stereotype, I've always wanted to be a NT. I still joke with someone about my "hidden INTJ" status and it doesn't help being so seemingly banal around these parts yet still having to deal with all the downsides of a four. Dat depression. But yes, I think this all wraps it up nicely, perhaps I'm really craving integration or falling onto my fixes but this is how I see it.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Either a 5w6 or 8w7. The latter because it'd probably give me much more self confidence to deal with the outside world.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Probably an ESTP 7w8 3w4 9w8 sx/sp. the coolest type imo. I don't think I'd wanna stop being a 7, but if I had to id say maybe a 5 or 6. Being a head type can be scary, but it is something I strongly associate with. I feel it gives me a quickness and edge I would hate to lose. 3 would also be good. I'd get a lot more done for sure.


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

You know what? You should of made a poll. It'd be interesting to see the numbers.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INTP. ENFPs only make it in life if they have the right ties to become celebrities, and I certainly don't.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Hotaru said:


> I used think 7 but I realized that I don't really like 7s as in their view is radically opposite to mine and _*I can't imagine life without pain or ignoring the flaws and scars that made me learn and pushed me forward.*_ At times I still do because the grass is greener on the other side


I'm a 7. The bold does _not _describe me. I'm yet to meet anyone who truly believes life is without pain who doesn't have some kind of personality disorder/mental health issues. This is a big misconception I see about 7s all the time (not just picking on you). I'm just as flawed and scarred as the rest of us, and I am _very _aware of that. 

I don't really have any idea how to answer this question. I guess I'd try out being a core 2 since I believe that's what my bf is and it's so very different to how I function, as a core 7. Perhaps it would help me understand him better. *shrugs*


----------



## zpsych (Jan 28, 2015)

I do like my enneagram and myers briggs type as is, but if I were to change it I would much prefer 8w9 or 8w7 and being an ENTJ. I would certainly like to have much better people skills and constantly come off as charming with a strong personality, also I feel that I would have a lot more fun with life, school, careers ect that way and I'd be able to deal with things with less stress. I'd probably feel happier.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Kintsugi said:


> I'm a 7. The bold does _not _describe me. I'm yet to meet anyone who truly believes life is without pain who doesn't have some kind of personality disorder/mental health issues. This is a big misconception I see about 7s all the time (not just picking on you). I'm just as flawed and scarred as the rest of us, and I am _very _aware of that.


I see. Very interesting.

Granted, I've recently been through all of Chestnut's questionnaires and they painted a very shallow picture of type 7 that I don't agree with, hell I had trouble with the 4 section too because it was extremely focused on social 4s and not fitting in rather than a personal need for intensity, control, authentic yet idealized perfection, individualism, loss of hope as an addictive edge and a knack for self induced punishment. My main element of discord with type 7 is the need to escape and take a break from pain and their scars rather than seeking that kind of deep internal struggle and pride in being such a bleeding human being, one that cannot be replicated. I have mixed feelings of attraction and repulsion to type 7s but hearing from a core 7 is definitely more interesting and informative than stereotyped descriptions.

I can tell there's pain and scars in every human being and I sure know my own and keep them close, it's just a matter of how differently these are dealt with. Another reason why I also can't seem to find a point of connection with type 3s, the idea of apparent perfection rather than a quest to obtain and bare that kind of deep seated yet genuine moral and image based perfection one wishes to fully grasp. I wouldn't say that 7s and 4s are opposites but close enough.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

@_Hotaru_

I despair at _a lot _of the descriptions of type 7. 

I'm not really that close with any 4s so I couldn't comment on whether or not we are similar; however, I hear about sx 7s mistyping as 4s _frequently _on this forum_. _Another thing to bear in mind is that both 4 and 7, along with 1, belong to the same triad - they are all _*frustration *_types. I find I relate to many of the "rants" in both the 1 and 4 forums. Having said that, people keep bringing up my possible tritype (714), so that might have something to do with it, idk. I am yet to be convinced about that aspect of the theory though.

On a side note, I personally feel furthest away from core 2, I think. 7s are furthest away from the heart center, and, for me, 2s have always been a perpetual mystery. Which is kinda ironic considering I'm dating one.


----------

